# Hooch, here they are!



## TheHooch (May 9, 2007)

They are so cute!!!!!


----------



## davebeech (Feb 11, 2006)

TheHooch said:


> They are so cute!!!!!


so when you getting one ???


----------



## davebeech (Feb 11, 2006)

anyway Hooch, I think the second one in from the right for you, he looks like a liitle rascal !!


----------



## Hudson (May 18, 2005)

Just gorgeous Linn!


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

They are so cute and I think that Chester would like a buddy. LOL I love the last one on the right falling asleep.


----------



## TheHooch (May 9, 2007)

davebeech said:


> anyway Hooch, I think the second one in from the right for you, he looks like a liitle rascal !!


I all about little rascals. I will call him Spanky.


----------



## TheHooch (May 9, 2007)

BeauShel said:


> They are so cute and I think that Chester would like a buddy. LOL I love the last one on the right falling asleep.


He came around here that wouls be last sleep he would get. LOL


----------



## linncurrie (Jan 25, 2008)

: "Spanky"??? Not in this lifetime :no::uhoh:


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

When you get one Hooch ...let me know I will send Cruiser down and the real fun will begin.....lol.....


----------



## olik (Apr 13, 2008)

they are so cute!!!!


----------

